# gaggia classic pro constantly channeling



## Ranger777 (12 mo ago)

Over 400 shots tried still getting channeling....tried 16g,17g,18g in on double shot basket, all different corsair grind size....using distribution tool 100 shots then tampping with tampping press tool.

Tried 4 different coffee all dark coffe...tried tampping all pucks heights where the screen shower head is touching and not touching.

No matter what I do it keeps channeling and I can see it's not slow stream of coffe coming out.. it's a slightly wavey stream....always a burnt taste..and sour taste when going very fine grind.....please help....think I have a busted damaged gaggia classic pro from factory and no matter what I do it keeps channeling


----------



## Solar B (Oct 11, 2021)

What Bar are you working with as I have my 2010 model working at 8 Bar. it's not perfect yet and I'm still tweaking various things after 5 months but much better than when I commenced,

Brian


----------



## Ranger777 (12 mo ago)

Solar B said:


> What Bar are you working with as I have my 2010 model working at 8 Bar. it's not perfect yet and I'm still tweaking various things after 5 months but much better than when I commenced,
> 
> Brian


 No way of measuring bar.....eveything is in factory spec no PID or spring upgrade machine is untouched.... I started this forum because I look at YouTube videos and see how they get a nice slow thick flow of gold coffe.... I will make a video and upload to show what I'm doing maybe the experts can spot my mistakes but I doubt I'm doing any


----------



## Solar B (Oct 11, 2021)

It will most likely be the Barometric pressure (factory is way over at 15) as when I first started using mine it was flowing way too quickly that plus my grinder wasn't nearly up to it either ! remember they say you have to spend more on the grinder than machine , id try the springs mod in the first instance adjustment of my opv is via Allen key.

Brian

PS I am now obtaining the full bottomless basket crema standard but it has taken about 5 months of trial & error.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Ranger777 said:


> Over 400 shots tried still getting channeling....tried 16g,17g,18g in on double shot basket, all different corsair grind size....using distribution tool 100 shots then tampping with tampping press tool.


 What grinder is it? Wasn't sure what "corsair grind size" meant?

Even with the OPV pressure set at factory levels, you ought to be able to grind fine enough to choke the machine up and work back from there. But modding the pressure is highly recommended.

It could be the beans too; though I get perfectly good consistent crema and 25-30s pours of 32-35g out from 16-18g in with pretty standard Costco (SF Bay Company) beans which are pretty certainly far from freshly roasted or of the highest quality (though I like it, and that's what counts!). That's using an Iberital MC2 grinder which is pretty low end in terms of price and not the most useable thing in the world.

The only mod I've made was to reduce the OPV pressure using the allen key method (it's a 2006 model I think).

Maybe the basket isn't the greatest either? Though again, I'm just using the stock Gaggia double shot basket in a bottomless PF and still get decent results. Though I wouldn't necessarily want someone to taste my shots in case what I "like" about it isn't considered to be "right"!


----------



## Ranger777 (12 mo ago)

Far out I think I found my problem.....I've been pulling ALL my shots with the idea that the coffe grind In the portafillter needs to touch the shower screen head and have a screen indented in the coffe....sorry I haven't uploaded a video yet just been soo busy with work I'll have a day off in abouts a weeks time so I will make a video of my shots


----------



## Ranger777 (12 mo ago)

Sorry been soo busy this was the only time I could make a video ....


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

I suspect it's your grinder not grinding fine enough. I can't see on the video what setting you have it on, but, at the finest it should be able to choke the machine. The ground coffee is what provides resistance to the water flow, if the grinds are not fine enough the water will just pour through as it seems to be doing on the video you posted.
I don't know if your Baratza has been shimmed or not but there is loads of useful information if you google it and you tube video's.
You need fresh coffee beans as well as this also provides more resistance (obviously rest newly roasted ones), older beans need a finer grind as they age to provide more resistance in the puck.


----------



## Ranger777 (12 mo ago)

Irisco said:


> I suspect it's your grinder not grinding fine enough. I can't see on the video what setting you have it on, but, at the finest it should be able to choke the machine. The ground coffee is what provides resistance to the water flow, if the grinds are not fine enough the water will just pour through as it seems to be doing on the video you posted.
> I don't know if your Baratza has been shimmed or not but there is loads of useful information if you google it and you tube video's.
> You need fresh coffee beans as well as this also provides more resistance (obviously rest newly roasted ones), older beans need a finer grind as they age to provide more resistance in the puck.


Thanks for the tip but I'm sure I've seen heaps and heaps of GCP owners on YouTube using there Baratza sette 270 in the middle setting and not doing the finest grind.....if we can only make a decent shot with the finest grind? Then what's the point of using a grinder ? I'll just buy pre ground coffe already grinded....also if I go the finest my shot taste like ass....too acidic and sour ?


----------



## Ranger777 (12 mo ago)

BUMP.....anyone ? thought there would be thousands of GCP proffesionsals here ? should be an easy mistake i am doing that someone can correct me on ?


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

Grind size should be somewhere between fine table salt and flour. You don't seem to put much pressure on the tamper either? Also warm up the basket holder prior to using. Ditch the supplied basket as the holes are awful, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Definitely try to choke it by grinding extremely fine and work back from there

Its not really channelling it’s just coming through too quickly 

Everyone else has advised that but you seem reluctant to try it even though it’s free


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Ranger777 said:


> BUMP.....anyone ? thought there would be thousands of GCP proffesionsals here ? should be an easy mistake i am doing that someone can correct me on ?





Ranger777 said:


> Thanks for the tip but I'm sure I've seen heaps and heaps of GCP owners on YouTube using there Baratza sette 270 in the middle setting and not doing the finest grind.....if we can only make a decent shot with the finest grind? Then what's the point of using a grinder ? I'll just buy pre ground coffe already grinded....also if I go the finest my shot taste like ass....too acidic and sour ?


youre not grinding fine enough. That’s you’re only problem.
as has been stated. Grind as fine as you can, then back it off, slowly, and you’ll get there in the end. Might take you 200g, of coffee, to sort though.
we buy beans, whatever coffee you like, because it tastes far better if freshly ground.
though a look at Lavazza Rose, will give you an idea, just how fine you’ll need to grind.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

the point of using a grinder is so you can use coffee that’s just been ground to make your espresso. preground coffee won’t work, will be stale and will taste awful.

if you grind too fine and the shot takes too long to pour it is more likely to taste bitter and a bit burnt. sour and acidic is more likely with too course a grind and too fast a shot. do what everyone else says and start on the finest grind and work your way back.


----------

